# Jack Dempsey/ Green Terror



## evenningstar (Feb 26, 2013)

We just recently purchased a Jack Dempsey. We started a new 125 gal and the Dempsey was the first fish to habit the tank. About 3 or 4 hours later we added a Green Terror from another tank that we had. The Terror is chasing the Dempsey all over the tank. I can't tell that it is nipping fins, but it certainly has the Dempsey swimming all over the tank. WHERE ever the Dempsey goes the Terror follows after it appearing to chase it. It looks as if the Terror is trying to chase the Dempsey out of its territory, but the thing is there is 125 gal of prime realestate. A large piece of driftwood to hide in and several large rocks and plants to hide in. Plus the Dempsey was in there first, so one would think if any fish was chasing another out of its territory it'd be the Dempsey. Is what I think happening happening or are they playing? Any thoughts would be helpful. Thanks!

Also...

The Terror was in a 55 gal with some asssorted Africans, 3 oscars and 2 earth eaters. The tank had black sand. When he was in that tank, he was BEAUTIFUL, but in this tank he isn't nearly as pretty. This new tank has white sand. We are planning on moving the americans all into the 125 eventually. Will that help him to color up again or is he just gonna stay what he is now?


----------



## evenningstar (Feb 26, 2013)

BC in SK posted:


BC in SK said:


> evenningstar said:
> 
> 
> > About 3 or 4 hours
> ...


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

agreed


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

What's the tank scape like for rocks, and what not? I do agree with having a couple more. Then there's less focus on each other, but everyone. 125 is ample space that's for sure. How big are the fish? If you can get 2 pairs going that would be cool. The GT will probably continue unless you give him the time out treatment which can work sometimes, depends on that fish. Long term I see roles reversing til the JD out grows the GT which will happen.

You can also take both out, rework the landscape so both sides seem equal for turf, and see if that works. It is possible for the 2 of them to sort themselves out but it will take some good effort and observation on your end. Its like marriage counseling lol


----------

